# NCEES Record and Value of In-State PE



## IlPadrino (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm thinking about establishing an NCEES Record but I'm having a hard time convincing myself that it's worth the time and money.

A little background about me: I'm in the Navy (and have been ever since graduating from college in 1994) and will certainly spend another seven years so that I can start collecting my retirement. My community requires me to have a PE in order to promote but there is absolutely *NO* need for a PE in my day-to-day work.

By the time I'm out of the Navy I don't see myself doing any pure engineering work at the project level. I'd see myself more as a project or program management type. So I don't think there's any need to stamp anything. Is that a safe assumption for project or program managers?

And here are the questions:

1) If the employer doesn't need your stamp, will he be likely to care that you're licensed at all? I'd hope so as the PE is proof-positive of at least some basic engineering competence.

2) Is it enough to be licensed in any state? For example, if I am licensed in State A, can I work in State B and still refer to myself as a PE (on business cards for example)?

I do see how the NCEES Record will help, especially as it's particularly challenging in the military to track down all the required references. But I'm not sure there is likely to be much of a return on my investment.

Any advice or insight will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's an interesting judge of ethics: Ethical Behavior in the Cards

Has anyone seen problems with this?


----------



## benbo (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know about any other state, but in Cal you must take three exams to be licensed in civil. I have seen engineers licensed in other states with their business cards here imprinted like this - Joe Blow, PE (licensed in Texas and New Mexico)


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 9, 2007)

1) Yes I believe the PE is a worthwhile addition to any resume and it certainly does demonstrate a level of proficieny in the engineering discipline of the PE.

2) Read the link provided by IlPadrino. That is the policy adopted by the company where I work and it makes perfect sense to me.

The NCEES record is worthwhile if you intend on applying for registration in other states. If you're not going to persue PE responsibilities elsewhere then I'd say forgo the NCEES record, keep the curernt registration active, and follow the afore-referenced guidelines on how to handle it for business.

My 0.02.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 9, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> By the time I'm out of the Navy I don't see myself doing any pure engineering work at the project level. I'd see myself more as a project or program management type. So I don't think there's any need to stamp anything. Is that a safe assumption for project or program managers?
> And here are the questions:
> 
> 1) If the employer doesn't need your stamp, will he be likely to care that you're licensed at all? I'd hope so as the PE is proof-positive of at least some basic engineering competence.


Which engineering field are you in?

I am in Civil.... and our project managers are usually the ones who stamp the particular project. Under them are the EIT's and Cadd Techs. Even the managers of the various groups have/need their PE so that when they're putting together a project team to list on a bid/proposal to win work it shows that the team is qualified. The manager with the PE, the project engineer with the PE, etc. There are also QA/QC people at the management level that assure that do an off-team review to check the design... and they have their PE's as well.

I would think even if the employer does not need your stamp, somebody with the company has to have the stamp or how would they win projects. It seems like it would be beneficial for every engineer, because even in fields where the PE might not be required, I bet somebody way up on the career ladder has their PE within the company. Probably just help for the individual to have that and be more of an asset to the company.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 9, 2007)

So is there general agreement that so long as they didn't need you to stamp anything, it's enough to be a PE currently licensed in any state?

Maybe my assumption that project and program managers don't need to stamp is wrong...


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 9, 2007)

JoeBoone82 said:


> Which engineering field are you in?
> I am in Civil.... and our project managers are usually the ones who stamp the particular project. Under them are the EIT's and Cadd Techs. Even the managers of the various groups have/need their PE so that when they're putting together a project team to list on a bid/proposal to win work it shows that the team is qualified. The manager with the PE, the project engineer with the PE, etc. There are also QA/QC people at the management level that assure that do an off-team review to check the design... and they have their PE's as well.
> 
> I would think even if the employer does not need your stamp, somebody with the company has to have the stamp or how would they win projects. It seems like it would be beneficial for every engineer, because even in fields where the PE might not be required, I bet somebody way up on the career ladder has their PE within the company. Probably just help for the individual to have that and be more of an asset to the company.


Yeah... Civil.

I certainly see the value of being a PE, but if you're not stamping, what's the value to the company? If you're putting together a project team, is it enough to say "Joe Blow, P.E. (licensed in Arkansas)"?

Again, my concern here is whether or not it's worthwhile to establish an NCEES record - and to determine that, I've got to have a sense for the difference between licensed in-state and out-of-state.

Thanks for the feedback so far!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> So is there general agreement that so long as they didn't need you to stamp anything, it's enough to be a PE currently licensed in any state?
> Maybe my assumption that project and program managers don't need to stamp is wrong...


I have applied for a job where registration as a P.E. is one of the requirements, but the job duties would not entail signing or sealing any documents or certifications. However, the perspective employer asked me to verify my registration to insure I was qualified to practice within the state I would be working in.

Having said that, I would assume perspective employers would be concerned about the jurisdiction of your license since you are called upon to provide opinions regarding work that has been signed/sealed/certified, they may want to make sure that you are familar with or comfortable with work products that "conform to best engineering practices."

I have found this may vary based on your jurisdiction of practice ....

FWIW - I am applying for the record if for nothing else it gives me peace of mind in case I find myself in a situation where I will be required to have licensure in other jurisdictions.

:2cents:

JR


----------

